# Masterbuilt 40"  Electric smoker with remote $239.99 (1 day only )



## mike johnson (Oct 30, 2015)

I had to share this amazing deal.Its one day only and only 5$ shipping

http://tools.woot.com/?ref=cnt_ft_tg_5


----------



## jmcrawf1 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was just coming to post about this. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a MES but was planning on getting the bluetooth model from sam's club this weekend. As I understand it, (correct me if i'm wrong) the sam's model is gen 3 and has less problems? Do you guys think its a good idea to buy a gen2 or stick with the one from sam's? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr k (Oct 30, 2015)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I was just coming to post about this. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a MES but was planning on getting the bluetooth model from sam's club this weekend. As I understand it, (correct me if i'm wrong) the sam's model is gen 3 and has less problems? Do you guys think its a good idea to buy a gen2 or stick with the one from sam's? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go with Sam's Bluetooth gen 2.5. No gen 3 made yet. The one in the link had no sun shield over the digital display so I think it's a gen 2 which I would avoid. No internal pics so the lack of sun shield is my best guess. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Go with Sam's Bluetooth gen 2.5. No gen 3 made yet. The one in the link had no sun shield over the digital display so I think it's a gen 2 which I would avoid. No internal pics so the lack of sun shield is my best guess.
> -Kurt










   Exactly what Kurt said.

The one in the link also looks like it has the full width slanted Drip plate, which would be the Gen #2.

On edit----I just noticed if you look to the right they have interior pics, and that one is definitely the Gen #2.

I'd get the Bluetooth.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2015)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I was just coming to post about this. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a MES but was planning on getting the bluetooth model from sam's club this weekend. As I understand it, (correct me if i'm wrong) the sam's model is gen 3 and has less problems? Do you guys think its a good idea to buy a gen2 or stick with the one from sam's? Thanks.


Personally they are like everything else from China, its just a roll of the dice. I chased down a Gen 1 which supposed to be the best with the least problem, Masterbuild replaced the original purchase 4 times. The last one was a Gen 2, and its maybe going to make sausage this year, can't get the box temp above 220.

Its all on the roll of the dice. I am actually contemplating a Bluetooth and I don't own anything to talk to it with.  But Mr.Bear swears by his. (He swears by his Gen1 also, I just swear at mine) LOL


----------



## mummel (Oct 30, 2015)

Gen 2, avoid.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 30, 2015)

I saw this this morning, too. This model has the vent on top, in the back, left-hand corner, instead of on the side, so I don't think it's a Gen 2. Maybe the 2.5?

It's similar to the 30" one offered lately by QVC, but this is a 40" for about the same price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> I saw this this morning, too. This model has the vent on top, in the back, left-hand corner, instead of on the side, so I don't think it's a Gen 2. Maybe the 2.5?
> 
> It's similar to the 30" one offered lately by QVC, but this is a 40" for about the same price.


The one Mike posted in Post #1 is definitely a Gen #2. 

Some of the later Gen #2 units had the top vent on top left, instead of left "Side", but they still had the Gen #2 interior, like this one has.

Bear


----------



## jmcrawf1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, I just got back from Sam's with this in tow. Thanks guys for helping me avoid buying a problem child.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mummel (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice.  Make sure you get the $30 3 year warranty.  A no brainer.


----------



## socal mesmoker (Oct 30, 2015)

I was going to post about this Woot deal, but all of you had the same idea.  If I didn't have my Masterbuilt Smoker already I would have probably jumped on this deal since I don't have Sam's Club.  The only difference between mine and this, is the window and the remote control.  I'm pretty happy with my little gift that I got a couple years ago.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (Oct 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> Nice.  Make sure you get the $30 3 year warranty.  A no brainer.


I did. For $30 how could I not!


----------



## dward51 (Oct 30, 2015)

The one that was on Woot.com is now sold out.


----------



## dr k (Oct 30, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Personally they are like everything else from China, its just a roll of the dice. I chased down a Gen 1 which supposed to be the best with the least problem, Masterbuild replaced the original purchase 4 times. The last one was a Gen 2, and its maybe going to make sausage this year, can't get the box temp above 220.
> 
> Its all on the roll of the dice. I am actually contemplating a Bluetooth and I don't own anything to talk to it with.  But Mr.Bear swears by his. (He swears by his Gen1 also, I just swear at mine) LOL


I've been cussing my 40" Gen 1 lately because of the design (heat, temp sensor and vent up the right rear wall/corner) instead of even temps across the grate at all four corners.  I spent two weeks off and on just running it empty with different configurations as well as Bear's deflector and found that the water pan isn't centered in the smoker because the grate holders aren't centered on the side walls, allowing more heat up the back wall instead of the door.  I put the water pan on the second from the bottom grate holders and centered it then Bear's deflector on the bottom grate in the right rear corner.  That created layers the heat has to travel through to get all corners on the second from the top grate even.  It cut my heating cycles to under 10*F coasting up and down.  I took pics and will start a new thread when I get a chance.  It also doesn't vaporizer drippings in the empty water pan a much on the second from the bottom level.   

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I've been cussing my 40" Gen 1 lately because of the design (heat, temp sensor and vent up the right rear wall/corner) instead of even temps across the grate at all four corners.  I spent two weeks off and on just running it empty with different configurations as well as Bear's deflector and found that the water pan isn't centered in the smoker because the grate holders aren't centered on the side walls, allowing more heat up the back wall instead of the door.  I put the water pan on the second from the bottom grate holders and centered it then Bear's deflector on the bottom grate in the right rear corner.  That created layers the heat has to travel through to get all corners on the second from the top grate even.  It cut my heating cycles to under 10*F coasting up and down.  I took pics and will start a new thread when I get a chance.  It also doesn't vaporizer drippings in the empty water pan a much on the second from the bottom level.
> 
> -Kurt


I put my Gen #1 away, but mine had play in the hanging brackets, so I could push it back & forth to where I wanted it & still be within the slump part of the brackets.

Sounds like you made a good improvement, as long as you don't need the number 3 Rack for food !!  I rarely used that one.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Oct 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I put my Gen #1 away, but mine had play in the hanging brackets, so I could push it back & forth to where I wanted it & still be within the slump part of the brackets.
> 
> Sounds like you made a good improvement, as long as you don't need the number 3 Rack for food !!  I rarely used that one.
> 
> Bear


The grate sits on top of the water bowl so all three top grates can be used. 













CAM00697.jpg



__ dr k
__ Oct 30, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The grate sits on top of the water bowl so all three top grates can be used.
> 
> -Kurt


OK----Cool---I thought only the bottom holders had the extra wire to hold the water pan. Did you switch the holders (#3 and #4)?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## dr k (Oct 31, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> OK----Cool---I thought only the bottom holders had the extra wire to hold the water pan. Did you switch the holders (#3 and #4)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Moved the water bowl up to the second from the bottom level.  The Uneven heating thread is now up since you posted this.

-Kurt


----------



## remsr (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a 40" 2.5 gen. Works fine with the only weak spot being the temp prob. I think it's because it's holstered in a metal bracket that shorts out the prob. I have a Weber dual prob that states  in the instructions to avoid contact with metal when in use to avoid shorting it out. I drilled a hole in a chunk of wood that it rests in, so far no more issues.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2015)

REMSR said:


> I have a 40" 2.5 gen. Works fine with the only weak spot being the temp prob. I think it's because it's holstered in a metal bracket that shorts out the prob. I have a Weber dual prob that states in the instructions to avoid contact with metal when in use to avoid shorting it out. I drilled a hole in a chunk of wood that it rests in, so far no more issues.


I never bother with the MES built in meat probe.

Now easy way to check it for accuracy anyway. I just leave it in the sheath, and use my Mavericks.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Nov 2, 2015)

That's what I was doing when I got a code that indicated a problem with the prob. I have a hang up concerning things that don't work, that code would drive me nuts if I didn't fix it even if I never use it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2015)

REMSR said:


> That's what I was doing when I got a code that indicated a problem with the prob. I have a hang up concerning things that don't work, that code would drive me nuts if I didn't fix it even if I never use it.


There must be something wrong with yours. Mine stays in that sheath all the time & I never get any messages.

That would bother me too if I got that message.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Nov 2, 2015)

When it craped out on me I instatly remembered what I read about metal shorting out probes. To be safe I replaced the faulty prob and holstered it in a block of wood. Question: does your wifi have any range to speak of?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2015)

REMSR said:


> When it craped out on me I instatly remembered what I read about metal shorting out probes. To be safe I replaced the faulty prob and holstered it in a block of wood. Question: does your wifi have any range to speak of?


ROFLMAO! I thought that said, "Question: does your wife have any range to speak of?" I am thinking.... she's got all the range she needs to keep his young butt inline! LOL!!


----------



## remsr (Nov 3, 2015)

Yah! Mine to, I thought I had hit the wrong letter on this phone as I often do lol then I have been known to miss spell words.  but seriously I am wondering why the wi fi connection on my Masterbuilt is so short? my patio is right off the lower family room, it works fine there, but if go up to the main level family room, or to the front or the house it disconnects. I'm trying to get a comparison from others. I think it should have more range. Oh and thanks to you I made the best gumbo ever the reux was supper dark, I went with chicken, sausage and okra. Thanks 













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2015)

REMSR said:


> When it craped out on me I instatly remembered what I read about metal shorting out probes. To be safe I replaced the faulty prob and holstered it in a block of wood. Question: does your wifi have any range to speak of?


Funny you should ask----My wife (Foamy's reading problem) should have more range soon, as she is at Physical Therapy right now for her back & left leg.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for my "Wifi", I don't have one. I'm just using the controls on the smoker for now. My Son said he might have an old phone he can hook up for me, but I'm in no hurry, because I can monitor it with my Mavericks, and if I have to change a setting, I go out often to check the smoke anyway.

I have heard that is the only thing some are not happy with about the #2.5 BT, but some say it works pretty good.

I know the range on my Gen #1 remote had much better range than my Mavericks have

Bear.


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 3, 2015)

it sit in that holster for storage. It's the meat probe not the smoker temp probe. So to use it as s smoker probe you'd have to move it and put it through a cork or as you did, a chunk of wood.


----------



## remsr (Nov 3, 2015)

That's funny I better watch how and where I use that word[emoji]128527[/emoji] 
Your not missing much, by not having a smart phone, the wi fi like I said has a very short range I thought it would be like my home heating system that I can monitor and adjust from anywhere on my phone,  or like my truck and my car that I can start, lock unlock and locate from anywhere on my phone. But no the range at best is about 25 feet.My Weber probes have a range of better then 300 feet.


----------



## remsr (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Eral! 
I don't use the smoker prob to masure smoker heat I don't use it period because I have Weber probes that are more acetate with a 300 foot range. I stick Weber probes in my large cuts of meat, like bresket and butts and smoke them on my WSM then transfer them to the Masterbuilt for continued regulated heat that I can walk away from. Works like a champ. The only reason I plug te smoker prob into a funk of wood is to avoid a possible short that would cause an anoying  error code again.


----------



## soks3d (Nov 9, 2015)

This week in Academy's paper add MES 40 inch $199.00. in New Orleans area.


----------



## mummel (Nov 9, 2015)

BT version?


----------



## remsr (Nov 10, 2015)

Now that is cheep even if it's a generation 2 that don't work very well.


----------



## rockyonekc (Nov 10, 2015)

REMSR said:


> Question: does your wifi have any range to speak of?



The MES uses bluetooth which is different than wifi. Bluetooth range is usually less than 30 feet. 

Maverick probes use wireless like a cordless phone or garage door opener. Range on this is more like 300 ft.

I have an older tablet running Android (ICS) and the masterbuilt app is not compatible and won't even let me install. I use my new android cell phone, but it fails to connect as often as it works. I am glad I went ahead and bought maverick probes. 

If I was Masterbuilt I would have chosen wifi over bluetooth. It opens up a lot more possibilities of operating remotely in addition to extended range in the home. My $.02.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2015)

soks3d said:


> This week in Academy's paper add MES 40 inch $199.00. in New Orleans area.





mummel said:


> BT version?


It's actually the Gen #1 MES 40:

The one I paid $349 for 5 years ago.

Gen #1 MES 40 with remote & window.

$199 Plus $45 Shipoping.

Heck of a Buy!!!

Bear

Link:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mas...ctric-smoker-with-window?repChildCatid=638908


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> It's actually the Gen #1 MES 40:
> 
> The one I paid $349 for 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


Not available in all stores, only available in select stores, but is a heck of a buy for those that can get it from select stores ....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Not available in all stores, only available in select stores....


So why can't you get it from one of those stores & pay the $45 Shipping??

Bear


----------



## soks3d (Nov 10, 2015)

Yea Bear, I was just in Academy and they have a stack of them, gen 1


----------



## soks3d (Nov 10, 2015)

349 regular price


----------



## remsr (Nov 10, 2015)

You are absolutely right Rocky.  It is blue tooth and I know the range having that technology in my truck and my car. I don't know what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 10, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Not available in all stores, only available in select stores, but is a heck of a buy for those that can get it from select stores ....





Bearcarver said:


> So why can't you get it from one of those stores & pay the $45 Shipping??
> 
> Bear


I didn't say I wanted one. I've  had a 40" BT since June and it works great,  so I don't need it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I didn't say I wanted one. I've  had a 40" BT since June and it works great,  so I don't need it.


I knew you had one. I only replied to see if you were implying that people could only get them by going to those selected stores.

I thought maybe I missed something somewhere on that ad. It sounded like you were saying people can't order them & have them shipped.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I knew you had one. I only replied to see if you were implying that people could only get them by going to those selected stores.
> 
> I thought maybe I missed something somewhere on that ad. It sounded like you were saying people can't order them & have them shipped.
> 
> Bear


I have never been great with words and  I should have said something along the line of .... *They are only available at select stores,*  *but you can still get one by ordering from one of those stores and paying the $45 shipping which is still a great deal with the shipping included. *


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have never been great with words and  I should have said something along the line of .... *They are only available at select stores,*  *but you can still get one by ordering from one of those stores and paying the $45 shipping which is still a great deal with the shipping included. *


Which is why I completed it for you.  Teamwork!!!

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Which is why I completed it for you.  Teamwork!!!
> 
> Bear


  Yup ... we make a great team ...


----------



## dothereggae (Nov 11, 2015)

Walmart (dot com) has the same model. They price match and shipping is free. Call their service center and it's pretty easy to get em to knock the 100 dollar price difference.

Mine arrives Friday.


----------



## mummel (Nov 11, 2015)

Talking about deals, the Pit Boss BBQ wood pellets 40lb competition blend is now $25 on Amazon with free shipping.  It's a bargain guys.  Hurry.


----------

